# Mathews Passion



## nrd517 (Feb 11, 2008)

My wife is looking at the Mathews Passion but is wondering if it is pink or purple? It says the riser comes in electric pink but it looks purple in the pictures. Has anyone actually seen this in person to describe the actual color of it for her? Thanks!


----------



## luvmypassion (Jan 10, 2010)

The ones I've seen here in our local shop just had the coloring on the limbs, pink, purple, or gold, and the riser was black. I opted for the camo, myself. I did see one in the Mathews catalog that had a shiney purple riser.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

They make teal,pink,purple and camo. My wife got a camo because we got it when they first came out and well thats all we could get so we couldn;t be picky. 

She loves hers


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

I have seen one in person at the local shop and it's a hot pink. The catalog picture really didn't do it justice.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

I've seen the teal/blue, pink/purple both with the black riser and the pink/purple with the pink riser and boy is it electric pink. i dont think you could go wrong with any of the passion bows as far as which one you get....they all look great!


----------



## nrd517 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks!

decisions.... decisions...:teeth:


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the pink passion,color is determined by the color of the line on the back of the grip.


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

nrd517 said:


> My wife is looking at the Mathews Passion but is wondering if it is pink or purple? It says the riser comes in electric pink but it looks purple in the pictures. Has anyone actually seen this in person to describe the actual color of it for her? Thanks!


There is a new color called electric pink with the riser all pink. I happened to just look at the website the other day and saw it. Here is a link that may help you, it is a site that is coming out this year that is made to match the Mathews Passion Electric Pink. It looks pink to me. Hope this helps.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1056548340&postcount=192


----------



## jessie29 (Mar 16, 2009)

MileHighOutlaw said:


> I have seen one in person at the local shop and it's a hot pink. The catalog picture really didn't do it justice.


so then is "hot" or what cause i cannot wait to see one in person?


----------



## VICXEN (Dec 3, 2009)

I saw one at Mathews Show and it is electric pink. It actually was so bright it hurt the eyes. I am not a pink or purple color person. If you like pink, you will like this bow.


----------



## jodieliles (Feb 8, 2010)

It's hot pink and beautiful. I am ordering one this week and can't wait. I agree that the catalog photo makes it look purple, but it is definitely like a dark hot pink!!


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

I got camo becasue I have never shot a camo bow until the Passion. I have always used target color equalizer which I hunted and shot 3d with for many years. I just never found a camo bow that I liked until now. The black/teal was my second choice. 

I shot mine this weekend and I was very impressed. The one suprising thing was that my arrows for my equalizer are too short for the Passion. I have the same draw but I guess the shelf must be different because they are at least one inch short.

I love the smoothness of the draw and love that I was able to increase my draw weight by 5lbs instantly.


----------



## cnuker (Mar 24, 2009)

*yup, it's pink*

My husband just showed me this thread and I had to answer (I'm using his user name).
I just got my passion 3 weeks ago. Mine has the electric pink riser. To my understanding this is a "special order" that will cost you extra $. Anyway, the electric pink riser is a color all it's own. It's like someone else said dark electric pink. When the light hits it just right..........holy cow, is it bright!!! If you are ordering the pink Passion, you shoud go for the electric pink riser. I absolutely love mine. The electric pink really makes this bow. I have a pink, purple and black wrist sling and have a pink string loop. My arrows have purple wraps with pink and purple feathers and my quiver is pink and black.

As to the bow itself...........AWESOME!! I'm shooting 40lbs and do those arrows fly!!!


----------

